
Elering and WePower partnership will bring energy tokenization - dianadsouza
https://coinpedia.org/news/elering-wepower-partnership-energy-tokenization/
======
Jeff_Brown
Blockchain is good for security, because a lot of people duplicate the ledger.
But for the same reason, it wastes electricity. Trading energy credits hardly
seems like it needs that kind of security, so using a blockchain for it seems
to undercut its purpose.

